# Can of Stella saved my life!



## Bunnyskinner (Jan 26, 2014)

A few years ago in the heart of winter I decided to spend a night in the snow. It was -8c, the ground was wet and our tinder was damp. Our hands could not operate properly. For hours we tried to get a fire going. But everything seemed to fail. That was it! Time to sack it off and neck a can of Stella before calling it a night... Right there and then it dawned on me... I cut the top off the can leaving 2 inches of can. In went the meths and boom! We had an instant live saver! Piled on the kindling and hey presto! We had fire! 

Sent from my LT30p using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Bunnyskinner said:


> In went the meths and boom! We had an instant live saver!


Methyl alcohol?

Let's see Stella can version 2.0!

Check out this: http://www.campstovewizard.com/pepsi-can-stove.html


----------



## Bunnyskinner (Jan 26, 2014)

Seen these before but never figured out how they fit together / how they work. Thanks! 

Sent from my LT30p using Survival Forum mobile app


----------

